# Who said residential guys can't do nice work!



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good looking work.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

really nice work.. what does the HO do for a living to get a house THAT big

Let me guess.. NBA


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

yea it was a nice job to be on. I did a **** load of piping all over that house. Over 15,000 ft of 3/4 went in and almost as much 1/2 inch. Didnt get to trim it but thats my least favorite thing to do so I was fine with it ha ha


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

CEO of Motorola... yea... very nice people though! They are set on 10 acres too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

running dummy said:


> yea it was a nice job to be on. I did a **** load of piping all over that house. Over 15,000 ft of 3/4 went in and almost as much 1/2 inch. Didnt get to trim it but thats my least favorite thing to do so I was fine with it ha ha


 Ya'll run over 5 master bundles of conduit in a house? Why not use romex?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Ya'll run over 5 master bundles of conduit in a house? Why not use romex?



Probably required by Chicago (or vicinity) local code.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice work. :thumbup:

But, what a waste of time and money for a dwelling unit. :yes:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Probably required by Chicago (or vicinity) local code.


 Why?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Get a good camera and next time take plenty of pipe pics

Guys like me only run NM in a house and seeing something different is always a plus

I would NOT like to give up my NM :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Why?



I have no idea why. I just know that in Chicago and outlying areas EMT or RMC is the only wiring method that you can use, even in dwelling units.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> But, what a waste of time and money for a dwelling unit. :yes:


 I couldn't agree more.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have no idea why. I just know that in Chicago and outlying areas EMT or RMC is the only wiring method that you can use, even in dwelling units.


 I wonder how many couplings were used in that house?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Very nice work. :thumbup:
> 
> But, what a waste of time and money for a dwelling unit. :yes:


Very true, but the guys making the codes like it that way

How could they ever afford all the "toys" they can buy without piping a house


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

That is some slick pipe work there, I can't beleive it's for a house. A 27,000 Sq/ft one.....I can't even wrap my head around that. The largest house I did was around 6,000 Sq/ft and I even thought that was too big.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I have no idea why. I just know that in Chicago and outlying areas EMT or RMC is the only wiring method that you can use, even in dwelling units.


I have been told that this is the reason:

http://www.chicagohs.org/history/fire.html


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why?


It had to do with the O'Learys' cow knocking over a lantern in a shed. :whistling2:

Late one night, when we were all in bed, 
Old Mother Leary left a lantern in the shed; 
And when the cow kicked it over, she winked her eye and said, 
"There’ll be a hot time in the old town, tonight." :laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

wingz said:


> I have been told that this is the reason:
> 
> http://www.chicagohs.org/history/fire.html
> 
> View attachment 1944


Wasn't that started by a cow, and not electricity?:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wingz said:


> I have been told that this is the reason:
> 
> http://www.chicagohs.org/history/fire.html
> 
> View attachment 1944


 Running conduit won't prevent a fire like that.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Wasn't that started by a cow, and not electricity?:whistling2:


It was a fabricated story about the cow. Then they started overbuilding what they were rebuilding in Chicago, hence the conduit thing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What size service and single or 3 phase?


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Wasn't that started by a cow, and not electricity?:whistling2:


My point was that the Great Fire of 1871 is one oft stated reason of why Chicago has such strict building codes, including no romex. I do not agree with this, but that is their rules.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Running conduit won't prevent a fire like that.


I know that and you know that but all of Illinois is in denial.
:blink:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What size service and single or 3 phase?


1200A single phase. they were denied 3 phase

and many many couplings were used... and nail straps... yes we secure our pipe


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

John said:


> I know that and you know that but all of Illinois is in denial.
> :blink:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

John said:


> I know that and you know that but all of Illinois is in denial.
> :blink:


HEY!! not ALL of illinois :laughing: I dont make the rules ha ha


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> What size service and single or 3 phase?


 200a single phase.:whistling2:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> 200a single phase.:whistling2:


that wouldnt run the A/C units ha ha


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

running dummy said:


> 1200A single phase. they were denied 3 phase
> 
> and many many couplings were used... and nail straps... yes we secure our pipe


1200 A Single Phase. Wow!! POCO here maxs at 600A single phase.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The work looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

parallel offset technique or cut-to-fit? Just curious. Nice job bro.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wingz said:


> I have been told that this is the reason:
> 
> http://www.chicagohs.org/history/fire.html
> 
> View attachment 1944


Maybe that was how it started but in mu opinion the reason it remains is to keep the brothers working ......... strong union presence in Chicago.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I always like to see a rack where all the couplings line up. It takes a little longer but looks so much more professional.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Maybe that was how it started but in mu opinion the reason it remains is to keep the brothers working ......... strong union presence in Chicago.


 ya think!!!??? :whistling2:


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

27,000 sq ft is NOT a house!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice looking work, just looks like there are more bends than needed. That is what I see from the picture, If I were there I may think different. 27000 square feet! That is about 20X the house I live in, I could really hide from my wife in a house like that.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

paul d. said:


> ya think!!!??? :whistling2:


Considering everything is in pipe, DIY work must be pretty obvious.??


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Fredman said:


> Considering everything is in pipe, DIY work must be pretty obvious.??


 :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What a great way to keep the HI guy and HO from doing electrical work.

DAM.. those guys making the rules really thought this one out


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks cool but it also appears to have more bends then needed.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> *DAM.. those*





Bob Badger said:


> *union*





Black4Truck said:


> *guys..making the rules really thought this one out*


 And y'all thought the cow was the reason. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> But, what a waste of time and money for a dwelling unit. :yes:



...not for the guy making the money during all that time :thumbup:


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

damn a job done in all pipe must cost 2x the price of running romex n bx plus also 2x more labor sucks to be in the windy city


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

st0mps said:


> damn a job done in all pipe must cost 2x the price of running romex n bx plus also 2x more labor sucks to be in the windy city




I don't understand all this hostility about the cost of running of pipe, the time it takes, etc.

The man installing it makes good money.
The EC makes good money.
The hacks and DIYers are kept to a minimum.

As an electrician ~ why do some of you get bent over this?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I don't understand all this hostility about the cost of running of pipe, the time it takes, etc.
> 
> The man installing it makes good money.
> The EC makes good money.
> ...


 I agree. I wouldnt mind running a little pipe once in a while. I acually miss it. And it makes even more sense to use a little pipe in a house that big.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work. Those of you who like your NM can keep it just make sure you gfci and afci EVERYTHING. I'll stick to my metal raceway.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> Nice work. Those of you who like your NM can keep it just make sure you gfci and afci EVERYTHING. I'll stick to my metal raceway.


 EVERYTHING !!!!????:blink: btw, welcome.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ohmbre said:


> Nice work. Those of you who like your NM can keep it just make sure you gfci and afci EVERYTHING. I'll stick to my metal raceway.


 Im not against emt but are you telling us that houses dont burn down in Chicago....?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> Nice work. Those of you who like your NM can keep it just make sure you gfci and afci EVERYTHING. I'll stick to my metal raceway.


 By all means I'm a conduit man, but what makes it better than romex in a house? Why would you need GFCI and AFCI protection on everything?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> By all means I'm a conduit man, but what makes it better than romex in a house? Why would you need GFCI and AFCI protection on everything?


Don't fall into the trap. Every now and then the "Chicago guys" will make a statement like that and disappear. I don't take those comments seriously at all. :no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I don't understand all this hostility about the cost of running of pipe, the time it takes, etc.
> 
> The man installing it makes good money.
> The EC makes good money.
> ...


 Why work harder than you need to?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> And y'all thought the cow was the reason. :laughing::jester:



:lol: Perfect!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Celtic said:


> The man installing it makes good money.


No doubt about that. Hourly workers never end up on the short end of the stick. 



> The EC makes good money.


He might have walked away from the job and made $1. 




> The hacks and DIYers are kept to a minimum.


Nothing can keep hacks and DIY's to a minimum. They'll run romex right by that conduit without a second thought. 



> As an electrician ~ why do some of you get bent over this?


As an electrician I would never get bent out of shape over something like this. However, if I had to pay the bill for wiring a home completely with EMT I would definitely get bent out of shape. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why work harder than you need to?


It's really not that difficult ~ it's 1/2" and 3/4" EMT.
What's the problem ???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> It's really not that difficult ~ it's 1/2" and 3/4" EMT.
> What's the problem ???


 Can someone that runs conduit in a house run a 10' piece without having to cut it in half just to get it in the studs. It is bound to take 2 to 3 times more couplings.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> He might have walked away from the job and made $1.


He could easily walk away from a romex job $1 richer as well.




Peter D said:


> Nothing can keep hacks and DIY's to a minimum. They'll run romex right by that conduit without a second thought.


Do they even sell NM at Big Box in Chicago-Land?
I know for a long time I couldn't get NM and plastic boxes in Staten Island [just south west of Manhatten].....NYC code did not allow NM/plastic boxes ~ so why stock what you cannot move rapidly?




Peter D said:


> As an electrician I would never get bent out of shape over something like this. However, if I had to pay the bill for wiring a home completely with EMT I would definitely get bent out of shape. :laughing:


If you had a 27,000 sq.ft. the only thing getting bent would be the maid


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Can someone that runs conduit in a house run a 10' piece without having to cut it in half just to get it in the studs. It is bound to take 2 to 3 times more couplings.



...and?
That makes it "difficult"?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> If you had a 27,000 sq.ft. the only thing getting bent would be the maid


 You know thats right.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You know thats right.:laughing::laughing:


Says the married man with three children. :whistling2:

Peter D -1 

William1978 - 0


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> ...and?
> That makes it "difficult"?


 No, it just seems like a waste of time and money.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Says the married man with three children. :whistling2:
> 
> Peter D -1
> 
> William1978 - 0


 Damn, you got a good memory.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Says the married man with three children. :whistling2:
> 
> Peter D -1
> 
> William1978 - 0


 Does the score reset every day?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Does the score reset every day?:whistling2::laughing:



I forgot what it was up to now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I forgot what it was up to now.


 Gotcha.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> No, it just seems like a waste of time and money.


.....only if you are the one paying :whistling2:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> *Maybe that was how it started* but in mu opinion the reason it remains is to keep the brothers working ......... strong union presence in Chicago.


My point was that the Great Fire of 1871 is one oft stated reason of why Chicago has such strict building codes, including no romex. I do not agree with this, but that is their rules. Why it remains is up to Chicago to decide. 
__________________
WTH made this a union issue, I merely pointed out a piece of trivia.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

27000 square feet, 1200 A. service, 400 A. EM generator, I am sure all the other bells and whistles, and a maid that bends over. What was the total price for the electric for this house?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree, great craftsmanship, but looks as though they could have eliminated the offsets. I would not want to pay for a home that all electric was piped, but as a contractor (commercial, industrial) I would love to bid houses that had to be piped as per code.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve G. (Apr 8, 2009)

william1978 said:


> No, it just seems like a waste of time and money.


Well, if your tring to save monet then I guess your right; but if this guy is having a 27k sq ft house built for himself, I doubt he's trying to cut down on costs:laughing:


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Don't fall into the trap. Every now and then the "Chicago guys" will make a statement like that and disappear. I don't take those comments seriously at all. :no:


Hey no offense guys. Just makin an observation here. Maybe went a bit far with the gfci afci thing. I have never used NM cable and I'm sure its quicker and more cost effective. If it wasn't for the blackhawks and playoffs last night 
I wouln't of logged off. We Chicago guys respect your views. Thats why I joined this. This is our trade and we all take pride in our work. Right?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> This is our trade and we all take pride in our work. Right?


 Yea, most of us do.:thumbsup:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent looking rack.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice in deed, but as others suggested in Alberta it would be NMD90(romex), very nice rack, I wish all installations looked like that.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Biggest house I've ever wired was 28,000 sf. That was just the main house and 4 car garage. Detached 4 car garage and mother in law suite was another 1800. Guest house 100 yards away was another 2400.

Get this, this place was for 2 people. Both grandparents. Woman said she wanted the large house so when her family came to visit everybody could have their own private bedroom and bathroom. 

Whatever, if you got it you can do whatever you want with it. Tax man was loving them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Biggest house I've ever wired was 28,000 sf. That was just the main house and 4 car garage. Detached 4 car garage and mother in law suite was another 1800. Guest house 100 yards away was another 2400.
> 
> Get this, this place was for 2 people. Both grandparents. Woman said she wanted the large house so when her family came to visit everybody could have their own private bedroom and bathroom.
> 
> Whatever, if you got it you can do whatever you want with it. Tax man was loving them.


 What part of town was this house in? South Charlotte?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

First of all there were no offsets in this rack, it 90's out of the trough then there are parallel kicks which fan out to the corresponding panels and then 90's down into the panel. The rule for bending pipe is no more than 360* of bend between jboxs, so this easily clears that. And also it was done this way so that it looks nicer... is it overkill? Hell yes!

I have mostly done pipe work and little romex and romex is much easier to run than pipe but I still stick by pipe. No matter how much you plan for what the homeowner wants or how meticulous you are with your layout you might miss something. Having a raceway installed allows for future expansion and also to add/change what you already have there. I cant tell you how many times I have gone back to change the location of a HO's switched outlet because they didn't like the location. I just pulled the switchleg to where I needed it and spliced it in. To each his own.

The comment about the DIY'ers is not necessarily true. Idiots still get their hands on a bender and pipe, and it mostly looks GOD AWFUL. I saw an outlet hooked up with the neutral tied onto the pipe (EGC) because there wasn't a neutral pulled to the switchbox he tapped off of.

I also think pipe looks nicer


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

And thank you for the nice comments. I will pass it on to the person that did this particular rack. It is definitely nice working with people who share the same respect and pride for doing this work and this shop was fun working for.


----------



## TolmanElectric (Jan 27, 2009)

Great quality job.. People who do emt work that looks this great makes me wanna puke! I really need to get better at emt work I am a plasti man LOL.. I would rather jerk siding off the side of someones house and drill holes through the studs then have to run any pipe. Not that it looks bad.. I just suck at it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ohmbre said:


> Nice work. Those of you who like your NM can keep it just make sure you gfci and afci EVERYTHING. I'll stick to my metal raceway.


It looks much nicer than the yellow romex wallpaper someone posted here a while back.
Nothing wrong with EMT. Its all we had in Miami until the early 70s.
I didn't even touch NM until I was a Journeyman doing service work. Even then I thought it was cheating.:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> It looks much nicer than the yellow romex wallpaper someone posted here a while back.
> Nothing wrong with EMT. Its all we had in Miami until the early 70s.
> I didn't even touch NM until I was a Journeyman doing service work. Even then I thought it was cheating.:laughing:


 Was florida pipe years ago.....? 
What do they do in Chicago when someone wants to add something to their home...?


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

running dummy said:


> 1200A single phase. they were denied 3 phase
> 
> and many many couplings were used... and nail straps... yes we secure our pipe


Nice pipe work. Our POCO would NEVER allow anything that large on single phase.:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> It looks much nicer than the yellow romex wallpaper someone posted here a while back.
> Nothing wrong with EMT. Its all we had in Miami until the early 70s.
> I didn't even touch NM until I was a Journeyman doing service work. Even then I thought it was cheating.:laughing:


 OH yea I remember that Pic........that was ludacris..Does someone have that picture...?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Was florida pipe years ago.....?
> What do they do in Chicago when someone wants to add something to their home...?


We fish flex(FMC) into the walls. really not that hard, a couple of tricks go a long way with fishing flex though


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

running dummy said:


> We fish flex(FMC) into the walls. really not that hard, a couple of tricks go a long way with fishing flex though


other than making sure its going in the correct direction what would some of those other tricks be


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Probably required by Chicago (or vicinity) local code.


Romex is NOT allowed in most of the Chicago suburbs. Most of them have amended the NEC with the more strict Chicago Electrical Code.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

RMatthis said:


> Romex is NOT allowed in most of the Chicago suburbs. Most of them have amended the NEC with the more strict Chicago Electrical Code.


 Hell No, Romex won't go!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

nolabama said:


> other than making sure its going in the correct direction what would some of those other tricks be


Only a couple small ones I can think of that would be of any help:

- The obvious ones of having the connectors on both sides of the whip and the lock nuts off (DUH)

- Then I fish the wall through the open KO of the box down to the opening in the drywall and tape the end to the wires coming out of the whip. I wrap wires around the other end of the whip so I can pull up through the box and be able to get the connector in without pulling the wires out. (Pretty simple stuff)

- Another one is on long runs where you are fishing multiple areas (I.e. basements ceilings, soffits, etc.) wrapping the hole shabang in duct tape lets it slide past difficult corners and crap.

- Having the wire in the whip before you fish the flex into the wall (some people might not know that it is hard to pull wire through that ****)

- if you can't hit a KO on top of a box, you can go into the side. Just make the whip longer and the connector will end up grabbing the box and fall right.

-Once you get the wire through the hole you cut for your box leave the whip in the wall until you get your box set. It wont go in with the connector on :thumbup:

For most these things are very easy and very simple... but you asked :laughing:


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

Fishing is easy... :thumbup:

I am one of the rare electricians that enjoys it, but that's because I mastered it! 

I always carry (2) 25' Greenlee flat steel fish tapes, (2) 50' steel fish tapes, a sparks fish tape, a set of fiberglass rods, a magnet (the magnet is good for finding buried boxes too) and a 1/8" feeler bit. 

Give me a roll of flex and I'm ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

we dont do a lot of pipe work so i would like to say nice work. how can someone even begin to bid that kind of pipe work...whatever the price,,,it looks to be worth it..


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> 27,000 sq ft is NOT a house!


It's a mall.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

RMatthis said:


> Fishing is easy... :thumbup:
> 
> I am one of the rare electricians that enjoys it, but that's because I mastered it!
> 
> ...


You forgot the string, I like the cheap pull string. Fold in half, tie some knots, fray it up, good for snagging.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

Pipe work looks great.

I was once forced to run 1" EMT home runs for each alarm IR. 

Talk about a waist.

Looked great before the T-bar went in.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I like to see quality work very nice


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you Chicago guys use flex in new construction or in remodel only?

No MC cable either?


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

In new construction, emt must be used. The only flex you will see in new construction is the whip to the dishwasher, under cabinet lighting whips, circulating pumpsflourescent lighting in drop ceilings of the basements.

Remodeling is a little different. You are allowed to use flex to "fish" in new lines. You are not required to open the walls for conduit.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

running dummy said:


> that wouldnt run the A/C units ha ha


That's ******** too. 3-phase motors are cheaper, better starting characteristics and MORE efficient. If they were to put in an elevator, lack of three phase makes it even more harder. 

The PoCo must only have 7200v single phase running up to the street, which would prevent 3phase service. Even small office buildings get at 208Y/120 in urban areas.


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> That's ******** too. 3-phase motors are cheaper, better starting characteristics and MORE efficient. If they were to put in an elevator, lack of three phase makes it even more harder.
> 
> The PoCo must only have 7200v single phase running up to the street, which would prevent 3phase service. Even small office buildings get at 208Y/120 in urban areas.


Using the highlighted word in that manner offends more people needlessly than you will ever know. Just food for thought.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> That's ******** too. 3-phase motors are cheaper, better starting characteristics and MORE efficient. If they were to put in an elevator, lack of three phase makes it even more harder.
> 
> The PoCo must only have 7200v single phase running up to the street, which would prevent 3phase service. Even small office buildings get at 208Y/120 in urban areas.


Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Who are you trying to convince?


No one. I was just saying its stupid that power company won't provide 3 phase service that allows the use of more efficient A/C system for a house that big.


----------

